# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows!!



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

Book seven is almost here finally, I figured it out and I started reading these books 8 years ago, jeez. Very excited though, anyone else?


----------



## Flashy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm SO excited, lol.

I ordered my copy from Amazon in March and will still be queueing at midnight that night to get it. And I'll read continuously, pretty much, until I'm finished.

I'm SO excited.


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

I got the last book early the saturday that it came out and had finished it late the following sunday afternoon. It will probably be the same for this one!!!


----------



## Flashy (Jun 23, 2007)

After all that wait, it is just asking to be read, lol.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't wait!!:biggrin2: I have been reading these books since Harry Potter and the Philosopher'sstone first came out before they even became famous, I still can't believe how big they have become!I really cannot wait to find out what will happen, also here are a few clues for what will happen in the 7th book.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows


----------



## Flashy (Jun 23, 2007)

:grumpy:NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it's a spoiler! :O Shame on you.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2007)

You know you love it!But for those who don't want to know anything 

* spoiler warning!* on my earlier link.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 23, 2007)

In all fairness I didn't read it, lol. But I HATE knowing stuff before I read it.


----------



## polly (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't wait either i have mine ordered on amazon!

For the last book Bruce got up at 6 in the morning and went to tesco's and then woke me up with a cup of tea and my harry potter he's well trained lol


----------



## Flashy (Jun 23, 2007)

^That's really cute. Bless his heart.


----------



## Michaela (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't wait too!:biggrin2:

I pre-ordered mine in March lol. ButI won't be able to get it until the afternoon ... :grumpy:maybe I'll just take that day off work.

I'm trying to cram in the first six again before it comes out, just started yesterday, not sure if I'll manage it.

I read book 5 within 2 days and book 6 within 24hrs! 

Will anyone spoil it for themselves and read the last few pages first? I did that with 5 and regretted it, didn't with 6 though. :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

I read the spoiler warning, butI don't care as I don't read the books! My daughters a big fan and I pre-ordered her's back in January from WH Smiths. I'm not sure if I will take her at 12am to get it, I will see how excited she is and if she is still awake since she is only 10. I've told myself for years to start reading the books but I've never really got round to it.

I'm really, really excited about the film though I can't wait! We will be going on opening night. Although Little Miss Know It All (daughter) talks in my ear most of the way through the Harry Potter films, telling me what happens next!


----------



## Michaela (Jun 23, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> I'm really, really excited about the film though I can't wait! We will be going on opening night. Although Little Miss Know It All (daughter) talks in my ear most of the way through the Harry Potter films, telling me what happens next!


The films don't even come close to being great like the books!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *ellissian wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm really, really excited about the film though I can't wait! We will be going on opening night. Although Little Miss Know It All (daughter) talks in my ear most of the way through the Harry Potter films, telling me what happens next!
> ...


Totally agree with you there, the guy that plays Harry is sooo bad, at least he's improved from the 1st film though. I still laugh at the whole "I'm a what?" line!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

I know films are never as good as the books, but my daughter was a late starter getting into Harry Potter when the 1st two films were already out. I could'nt read a book when I've already watched the film.

After I watched the Prisoner of Azkaban film I tried to read the Goblet of Fire. But polly parrot was constantly in my ear asking were I was up to and telling me what happens next. 

So I eventually gave up and now wait for the films.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't worry,anyway the films do seem to be getting better as they go along and Ireally enjoyed watching the Goblet of fire (I'll admit to crying when Cedric died, but then I always cry at films) so hopefully the next one will be good. Anyone know when it is supposed to be released? It must be sometime soon.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 23, 2007)

I believe its the week before or after the book.

The films disappoint me hugely because they are nothing like the books (except Hogwarts itself, that is GREAT!), but the stories are not the same, or don't happen as I imagine them to, like in the Maze at the end of the fourth film.

But on the other hand, some stuff is better than I could have imagined. I prefer to read the books and then see the film.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

The 21st July I think.

Yay, I'm not the only one who cried when Cedric died! My daughter thought I was a big wuss. But I cry at most things, I cried about 6 times watching Narnia!


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

Movie - Friday, July 13th
Book - Saturda, Jully 21st

As far the movies being as good as the book thats a no brainer, but I still love the movies and Order Of The Phoenix I think is going to be one of the most visually spectacular movie of all time(Second maybe to Transformers which opens the week before). I just remember reading the book thinking how great this is going to look on the big screen!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

Erm, I'm getting the book and film dates confused! lol


----------



## Starina (Jun 23, 2007)

I CAN'T FREAKING WAIT!!!!

I worked at a bookstore when book 6 came out and we had a big Potter Party. I dressed up as a Slitheryn and wore a handmade sorting hat. EVERYONE was impressed with it. Then we usedthehatas a display and had the books piled around it on a table for about a month afterwards. The thing is, I had NEVER read any of the books. I had seen the movies, but wasn't really a huge fan. My boss told me when I revealed to him that night that I hadn't that he would fire me if I didn't read them all immediately. (He was joking, but he and everyone else working there told me I HAD to read them) I read all 6 books in 2 weeks. I have been a big fan ever since. I already have my book on order from Amazon. (my book store closed and I just can't shop at B&N for more than magazines, I feel like I am being unfaithful)

I also like the movies, my late FIL was really into them, which I always found kind of funny. He was a 60 year old man, who loved Harry Potter. He even got to see the latest one before he passed. 

~Star~


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

AHHH I CANT WAIT!

Im a Harry Potter freak and am going to get mine at midnight the night it comes out.

I dont think the movies come anywhere as close as good to the books, but there still good.

I just cant waittttt


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 24, 2007)

ZOMG I can't wait! I NEED Harry Potter like addicts need drugs.  With the last book my dad went all early in the morning and bought it for me. For this one, we pre-ordered it and can pick it up at the bookstore. I even dressed up like Hermione a few years back for Halloween. I had the marroon and gold tie and everything. 

OMG....It just hit me.....THIS IS THE LAST BOOK!!! nooooooooooooo!!!! *cries*


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 24, 2007)

*WOOOOOO! FREAKINNNN' OUTTTTT!!!!
:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


*I can't wait to see the movie. I like to watch the movies instead of reading.

My fiance and I have days were we just lay in bed all day and watch all of the Harry Potter movies (or LOTR) in a row, okay......and pause for a lunch and dinner break !

I am sure we will be doing the day before or a couple days before the new Harry Potter movie comes out. That excites me too....nothing better than laying in bed with your guy all day watching Harry Potter .


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 24, 2007)

So here is the big question - who does everyone think will die?:biggrin2:I have a really big theory for the 7th book, but I wont say it just in case.I can't _wait_ to read it and see what happens!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

Well we know its either Ron, Hermoine or Harry right?

I think it will be Hermoine  Im just getting that vibe....:?


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm just as excited too!! my book is preordered and ready to go. i've started re-reading all the books and i'm about ready to finish up #4. 

i love the movies too so i can't wait #5 to come out!

as for who will die hmmmm i predict ron? :?although i don't want any of them to die

-i'm hoping (although i don't think it will happen) that the author will kind of conclude harry's life...thats my biggest pet peeve w/ books i'm ALWAYS wondering what happens down the road? thats why i love epilogues


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 27, 2007)

On Dr. Who, The doctor mentioned Harry Potter. he said that #7 made him cry. (the Dr is form the future). Also Expelliarmus was used to vanquish witches spells. It made me happy.

I am excited about the book but am only really seeing the movie to "keep up apprentices". I dont think it will be very good as they have been going down hill since the forst one. 


Has anyone seen the Potter Puppet Pals? It is Harry Potter as puppets. Very funny.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 11, 2007)

:bunnydance:

Just 10 days!!!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 11, 2007)

JKR was on a talk show (Jonathan Ross), last week. She said people think 2 people are dying because she said she had killed off two she hadn't planned on, but it's actually a lot more than that. She said it's a Bloodbath!! :shock:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 11, 2007)

My family pre-ordered 3 copies from our local bookstore! I can't wait!



The order of the pheonix movie came out today. Anyone going to see it?


----------



## Michaela (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I will see it, but I'll wait a week of so, I don't want to be there when the cinema is really really packed. :?It looks ok but it'll be nothing on the book!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 11, 2007)

I was pretty dissapointed in the movies. I was completly disgusted by the 3rd one, that was my favorite book and they shook it around something fiercebut I still go and see them all, being the great consumer whore that I am


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 11, 2007)

undergunfire wrote:


> *WOOOOOO! FREAKINNNN' OUTTTTT!!!!
> :dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:
> 
> 
> *I can't wait to see the movie. I like to watch the movies instead of reading.



Are-You-Freakin-Serious??!! The books are soooo much better than the movies! They leave out a ton of stuff in the movies, purely because you really can't fit a like 500 page book into three hours, LOL. I always drive my DH nuts with wispering in his ear about how they left this out, or you are gonna love this part, etc. He still take me to see them though, because he knows better than to say no! LOL

Michaela, what do you mean, "a bloodbath"?! How can she kill these people, if I were her I would feel like I was murdering my children! Of course, that's probably only one of the reasons I wouldn't make a good writer, LOL.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 11, 2007)

She said a lot of people die - a lot more that two, though she didn't say if they are main characters or what.

I know, how can she do it? She said she bawled her head off for ages after writing a chapter near the end. Must be really sad- I know I will cry!

Then he asked her would she ever write another book about Harry Potter, she said no, Harry's story comes to a clear conclusion in this book, but she may consider writing more books about that world. We all know what that sounds like for Harry I'm sure :?

I think there is a big petition going around for her to keep on writing hehe.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 11, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> undergunfire wrote:
> 
> 
> > *WOOOOOO! FREAKINNNN' OUTTTTT!!!!
> ...





Very serious . I am a movie person!




*:carrotAmy*


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 11, 2007)

*I know I am SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am Harry Potter's BIGGEST fan!!!! I am so totally going to complain to JK Rowling if she kills off Harry!!!! I have read thefirst bookthree timesthe second, third and fourth twice and the fifth and sixth once.*







*HARRY POTTER RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jul 12, 2007)

well i saw the movie last night...and from a movie standpoint, it was good, however if you are an avid book reader and love books more than movies, you'll be disappointed. a lot of stuff was left out of this movie (i mean it was only 2hrs 15min and the book was like 800pgs) and i was pretty aggravated that things were changed in the movie. characters were doing things they DIDN'T do in the book and other things like that. 

i recommend seeing the movie it was definitely good 

as for the book I CAN'T WAIT! it's preordered! However I was reading in the paper today that J.K said in a press conference on Tuesday that there might be an 8th book, she said "you never know" so maybe Harry doesn't die?? AH i can't wait!!!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 12, 2007)

YEEEEESSSS!!! EIGHTH BOOOOOOK! I AM SO THERE!


OK, I feel better now. But anyway, check this out, guys, it's a Harry Potter iq test. I just got 12/12 on the first book, I'm off to try my hand at the rest of them! LOL

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/departments/education_1/Default.aspx?GT1=10150


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for that, I got 12/12 on all three quizzes. 

An eighth book would be so cool, even if Harry does die, I still think there should be more books.

I was wondering, are the American versions of thebooks exactly the same as the British versions? I know there are different covers, and over there the Philosopher's stone is called the Sorcerer's stone, but are the books still based in the UK etc. ?

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Flashy (Jul 12, 2007)

I read somewhere that she was going to make it so that there could never be more than 7 books, and also, so that when the copyright ran out, no one could ever continue (I think copyright only lasts for 100 years).

The films are always different from the books, and that really gets to me, lol. It traumas my mind.

I don't see how they could be totally different, it would be like James Bond being American over there, which wouldn't make sense. Presumably it is still set in the UK, but with a title that appeals to people over there, don't know for sure though.

I'm very excited about the book


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah that's what I though, but I read somewhere that the UK version of 7 is 600 and something pages and the American version in 700 and something :?Just a bigger print I guess lol

I think the Copyright thing was for the films? She only agreed to allow the films if it was that no-one could make more films after about Harry Potter? Not sure though, she mentioned something about it on Jonathan Ross.

I just want to read it now! I'll be so mad if I spoil it for myself again though. We'll have to have a new thread with a spoiler warning so we can talk about it when we're finished. 

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Flashy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> We'll have to have a new thread with a spoiler warning so we can talk about it when we're finished.


That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 12, 2007)

I got 10 outa 12 on the first year

11 outa 12 for years 2-4

and

12 outa 12 for years 5-6



Thanks far the link


----------



## amundb (Jul 12, 2007)

Quiz results:

10/12 on Book 1
10/12 on Book 2-4
10/12 on Book 5-6

Me thinks I need to refresh my memory!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2007)

I am going to the threater in a few hours to see the movie :biggrin2:!



:carrot*Amy*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm going to see the movie in like 10 minutes *excitment*


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 13, 2007)

you guys ore sooooo lucky I have to wait till this weekend or later!!!!!! If you you guys brag or tell about the movie I will be REALLY REALLY REALLY MAD!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

All I have to say is....

WOW....great movie :biggrin2:.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't even know when I'll get to see the movie. My DH is out of town this weekend, and I have to work both Saturday and Sunday of next weekend. :grumpy: I'm getting really tired of this job, I have to go to work at 3am to make donuts, which totally kills my evenings.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 14, 2007)

One more week one more week! Soo excited! :bunnydance:


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 14, 2007)

I can't wait for the last book to come out ^_^.
The bookstore where I pre-ordered it is having a party before midnight-then they will be selling the books. It will definitely be a blast... alot of people (including me...:biggrin2 are going to dress up as characters from the books.

Ha, I'm such a Harry Potter nerd


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry amberelizebeth Daniel Radcliff was on live with Regis and Kelly and he said that 7th is thelast!!!!!! Oh and I go to see the movie soon!!!!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 15, 2007)

the quize

book 1=12/12 good job



bookII-IV=11/12 not too bad

got the curse question wrong



books V-VI 10/12



I can not wait for the 7th book to come out

I will be at my local walmart on sat morning brigh & early to get my copy

than I am going to lock my self in my room until I have finished the book


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 15, 2007)

seeing as we are on harry potter

does anyone here have the 2 disk dvd set of the chamber of secerts?



my son has been playing the games & wants to know how to get out of the chamber???


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't wait!! I can't believe it's nearly here, we've been waiting for years!:biggrin2:I don't think I'll be able to stop reading it till I get to the end.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 15, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I can't wait!! I can't believe it's nearly here, we've been waiting for years!:biggrin2:I don't think I'll be able to stop reading it till I get to the end.


Me too, no one will see me until I've finished! The hard part will be not telling everyone what's happened when you're done


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can't wait!! I can't believe it's nearly here, we've been waiting for years!:biggrin2:I don't think I'll be able to stop reading it till I get to the end.
> ...


I know I thought that, I was thinking we should have a thread just for people who have finished the book so we can discuss it without ruining it for others who are still reading. I suppose the first one who finishes can start it?


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw the movie this afternoon, really good. Order of the Pheonix is my fav of the books and the cast is alwyas great for these movies, Ralph Fiennes is so creepy as Voldamort, really well played and Gary Oldman and Alan Rickman are usally good in what ever they do. All I could have used is more Arthur Weasley, he is easily my favorite character in the series. I can't wait for the book this Saturday, I'll be there at 12:01, I just can't wait any longer.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was bored so I had a look for some of Rowling's interviews, I'm sooo excited about book 7now!!!:biggrin2:

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnM58wRLy8]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnM58wRLy8[/ame]

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=k7MUm8X4Wyk]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=k7MUm8X4Wyk[/ame]

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BrNSswWlBF8]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BrNSswWlBF8[/ame]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 16, 2007)

I got 12/12 on all the quizes:biggrin2:

As for the movie, I'm not a big fan. I think if you're making a movie out of the book you should actually make it like the book instead of making your own plot line. not my cup of tea.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 17, 2007)

opps that was about half blood prince :tears2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 17, 2007)

SO I preordered the book like a year ago, it gets delivered to my house first thing Saturday morning. 

Well, when I ordered it, all my delieveries were still going to my parents house (because I had just moved out and didn't change any of my shipping addresses on anything), so MY book is being delivered straight into my SISTER'S hands on Saturday morning - and she won't give it to me until she reads it!! AHHhhhh!!!

:grumpy:

Nadia


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 17, 2007)

beat her until she gives it back, this is a serious offence and should not be taken lightly


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)

man I am just kicking my self

I went & read one of the spoilers for the new book

I hope it was a hoax cause I will be bummed If it is the real thing :sad::crash:bigtears:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't worry, I doubt they will be true. There can't be real spoilers out there because Rowling has hardly saidanything about the book so that the readers won't know what happens. Most of the spoilers will be made up or just clues from what J.K has said in interviews and story lines left from the earlier books.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 19, 2007)

My local newspaper did a survey thing about what people think about Harry Potter. They asked questions about fav character and who they think will die. One person said "Possibly Dumbledor." It made me laugh and question how much they have read. I also assume that the entries where not well edited.

First Part

http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/entertainment/story.html?id=6b429740-b155-4614-b8ad-469d686691df

Second Part

http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/entertainment/story.html?id=7c37ced7-6746-493d-9575-51e624d64a03


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Not long to wait now!!! I'm getting excited and I don't even read the books, I suppose I'm excited cause my little girl is. And I do want to find out what happens. 

In the UK there is a major price war. Asda is selling the book for 5 pounds instead of 17 or 18! 

I did'nt like the film at all it might of helped if I read the books to understand.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 20, 2007)

Oooh one more day!!

The bookies herehave the favourite outcome for Harry to commit suicide...:?:shock:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so excited, but I don't know that I'll have time to get and/or read the book... I'm so bummed. Hopefully though.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Tick......tick......tick...... 

Only 7 and a half hours left!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 20, 2007)

Less than 2 hours now guys.So who is going down at midnight? I was but I don't have anyone to drive me, so I'm going to pick up a copy first thing tomorrow.I can't believe these people who have been queuing for hours already, they won't get it any quicker!:shock:


(Not my pics btw)

http://tkfiles.storage.live.com/y1pWtYIALtA0PLKttvO86hzyjCq8zYjBBcWWs-Gqyd_Jv3TsybyrE11NTRXpwrTE4Bbr9rzxrMPwsU

http://tkfiles.storage.live.com/y1pWtYIALtA0PLnCApyD7xQbxz1_8G91umLB__983QrrS2f7cRzlJhF7bYc_xBMEg44W155vOpUYiQ


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going tonight, in a bit actually, and I'm also getting one delivered tomorrow, because I like to have a first edition not read, lol. I'm so silly.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not silly, practical! They'll be worth a fortune in a few years.Thats why I love my first edition philosopher's stone book, bought _many_ years ago before the Potter fever started!He he, not that I'd ever sell it!:shock:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2007)

I only started reading them at the fourth book when I was doing teacher training, so I have first editions from then upwards (yes, two copies of all books, lol) but not the early ones, 1-3, which are going to be the most expensive to get hold of.

Right, I'm off now.

Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol you are silly!  

Hey Tracy if you are one of those speed reader people email and let me know who dies. 

Sian is'nt getting her book till tomorrow and will take forever to read it! I don't read the books but the suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

The 1st edition of the 1st book is worth a fair bit already. Sian's books have been read that often and not looked after well at all. The fourth book is in three pieces!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah no one will drive me at midnight! I won't be able to get it until about 2pm tomorrow, I have to work in the morning (taking the afternoon off though )



For when we have finished, can we try to keep this thread spoiler free please? And whoever reads it all first can have the honour of beginning a new thread for discussion about the book, just make sure to put a spoiler warning in the title. :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sad watching the count down on Sky News, like it's New Years Eve!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 20, 2007)

*I agree this one has to stay spoiler free out of respect to those who haven't finished the book yet. I guess the race is one to see who finishs first then and starts the new thread I'm a little jealous of you in U.K.. Are you 5h a head of North America.


Michaela wrote: *


> Ah no one will drive me at midnight! I won't be able to get it until about 2pm tomorrow, I have to work in the morning (taking the afternoon off though )
> 
> 
> 
> For when we have finished, can we try to keep this thread spoiler free please? And whoever reads it all first can have the honour of beginning a new thread for discussion about the book, just make sure to put a spoiler warning in the title. :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Most of us in the UK won't be getting it till later today anyway, it will be on sale in the US by then.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 21, 2007)

So we have nightcheck here at midnight and we were all like, "ahhh, Harry Potter is out and we can't have it!" So I watched the online video of the autor reading the first chapter. Tomorrow I have a hike to do in the afternoon, hopefully I can get a copy later on though.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm just in from work and I'm going now in a few minutes to get by book!:biggrin2: Probably won't be on again tonight.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

We've had our book for four and a half hours and I'm still not allowed to read it! I think I will read The Half Blood Prince first just so I no whats going on, by then my daughter should be finished reading the new one.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok I just got my copy, I'm off to read, I'll see ya all tomorrow :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 21, 2007)

*I've finished it!*

*at 6:05pm exactly*

My brother wanted me to drag it out for two more mins then I would have finished at 6:07 and it has 607 pages, but hey


----------



## Flashy (Jul 21, 2007)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26335&forum_id=5

For those that have finished, comejoin me here! (it does contain spoiler though, so be careful *enter tense music here* )


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2007)

My wife was the first one to get the book at SuperStore. 

She went grocery shopping this morning, and she sawa hugeline up at the book section. It didn't hit her that they were waiting for the copies of HP.

At the back of the store, the books were sitting on a cart, and she asked the clerk if she could take one. The clerk said, "Sure, I was just taking them out." So My wife got the first book.

Rainbows! 

Edit: She paid $23.00 for the book.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm about a third of the way through it, it's really good, totally different to the others. I'll get it finished tonight I think, then i can join the spoiler thread (though I've accidentally opened it at the 19 years later part and pretty much have ruined it for myself by reading one line. :grumpy: )

We paid Â£8.99 for ours, got it from Waterstones. 

That's me for now again, I really won't be back on this time lol.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

I paid 4.50 for ours, we got a whole 50p off for staff discount. 

I turned to the 19 years later part as soon as I got it, which totally confused me.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 22, 2007)

I had to be dragged away from my copyto go out for dinner last night so I'm only up to chapter 6, Idon't want to read it too fast though otherwise it will all be over too quickly!*Loving* it so far though!:biggrin2:


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 22, 2007)

I havn'y started it yet but I am now own't be on for a while!!!! Bye!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw the film last night, I have to say it was really good, my heart was pounding for the whole of the end bit!:shock:It did annoy me though how they seemed to rattle through it and missed out a lot of scenes, I thought it felt very hurried.:?


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jul 23, 2007)

it's SOOOOO tempting to look at the spoiler thread, I can't believe I'm even THINKING about it!!! hahahaha, but I'm holding myself back and trying to finish the book!



lovin it so far! :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2007)

Well if you were wondering where I was all weekend Ive been reading I got my copy in the mail around 2pm on Sat and finished it yesterday afternoon. I had to take a few breaks to check RO, do homework, and clean litterboxes. I seriously didnt sleep hardly at all Sat night though. What a rollercoaster weekend!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just got up to Chapter 32.......Wow.....:shock:.....I almost don't want to read on, it's so heart breaking!:tears2:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw the film last night. I didn't thinkmuch of it to be honest, I really don't think they do the books justice (yeah I know you can't make the film as good as the book blah blah). 

Am I alone in thinking Hermione is portrayed really badly in the films? I just don't imagine her like that in the books at all. :dunno

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

Films are always a letdown, which is why it's better to read the book first.

Here's a random question, in the back of the first book, who do you think that person is? 

I was thinking maybe Arthur Weasley because I couldn't work it out.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay, I finally got my hands on the book. My daughter finished it last night.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> Here's a random question, in the back of the first book, who do you think that person is?
> 
> I was thinking maybe Arthur Weasley because I couldn't work it out.


On the back of my number one it is Dumbledore, definitely Dumbledore. I have saw variations to this though, what do they look like? 

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought Dumbledore had a long grey beard (or bread as I first typed).

The guy on mine has a short browny/gingery beard. Wearing a long purple coat, striped trousers (green and brown), smoking a pipe.

I thought he was Dumbledore when my brother first asked me, but I don't know.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

This is what's on the back cover of mine.

I'm guessing this is yours?

I have no idea who that is! :?

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Am I alone in thinking Hermione is portrayed really badly in the films? I just don't imagine her like that in the books at all. :dunno


Yeah I think that,and it always annoys me that Emma's hair is alwaysCurly, Hermione's hair is supposed to be bushy. However she was exactly as I had imagined her acting in the first film!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> This is what's on the back cover of mine.
> 
> I'm guessing this is yours?
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaah,how stupid was I. I didn't realise there would be different ones.

Yeh, that's whatI have on mine. Glad it's not just me that has no clue.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ I *_think_* I read somewhere a looong time ago that it is supposed to be Fudge, although as I said it was a long time ago so I could be wrong!:shock:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a really interesting answer.

I was going to ask if Fudge was in the 1st book because I can't remember but I'll be able to answer that myself soon enough. 

I feel that he is though.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 28, 2007)

finially got my copy yesterday

I do not know what is worse not haveing the book at all

or

having the book & not having time to read it :shock2:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope that when you finally get to read it you enjoy it


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks

I kbnow I will

too many spoilers.... have found there way to my computer


----------



## Starina (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is a photo of me and my co workers on the release of Harry Potter 6! I am the one on the end wearing the sorting hat.







~Star~


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 7, 2008)

i just want to :bumpthis thread!

i miss harry potter and i want more more more!!!!

Tracy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 7, 2008)

Me too :grumpy:.

I love those books.

I re-read the series every summer, lol!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 7, 2008)

Same.I've been reading them since I was 8 years old (9 years now:shock so I keep expecting them to keep being released. I wish the 7th book had ended differently though, I felt very annoyed with the whole 'happy ever after' thing, although I watched a programme on J.K and understand why she did it.:?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 7, 2008)

Hehe I already have that book 

I haven't read much, cuz my mind goes crazy and sounds so funny when i read and it makes me angry! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 8, 2008)

which book was your fave? i like Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince because harry finally realizes he and ginny are meant to be(sorry, hopeless romantic hereink iris:).

i hope she decides to write books about harry and ginny/ron and hermione's kids.


----------

